

Skyrocketed productivity with Tmux - zarski
http://minimul.com/teaches/tmux

======
jeremysmyth
Great, thanks! Couple of points:

\- Talk faster so you retain more listeners (maybe write a script and go with
it). It's tempting to disconnect if I'm only here casually rather than to
learn, and a quicker to-the-point feels better.

\- Love the summary under the screencast. Lets me skim so I don't have to
listen to content I'm already familiar with. How about putting the actual
keyboard shortcuts you use so I don't have to skip to that point in the video?

